# VoIP Tool entwickeln



## MAGIo (25. Feb 2011)

Um ein Tool zu entwickeln, was ein Netzwerk für VoIP austestet habe ich mich nach ewiger Recherche für folgende Libraries entschieden. Könntet Ihr mir Eure Meinung dazu und zum Vorhaben sagen?

ivrworx basierend auf LUA in Kombination mit: Lua Implementierung für JAVA

oder

SOFIA SIP Library


----------



## HoaX (25. Feb 2011)

Kommt ganz drauf an welche Protokolle und was du da genau testen willst ...


----------



## MAGIo (26. Feb 2011)

SIP Connections aufbauen und Auswirkungen aufs Netzwerk messen.


----------



## HoaX (26. Feb 2011)

MAGIo hat gesagt.:


> SIP Connections aufbauen
> und Auswirkungen aufs Netzwerk messen.



Eine SIP-Connection macht ja nicht viel, selbst der Traffic ist nicht erwähnenswert. Und welche Auswirkungen meinst du?


----------



## MAGIo (26. Feb 2011)

Eine nicht, aber die maximale Anzahl der Möglichen ohne Qualitätseinbußen. Hat ja nicht jeder einen schnell ISP oder gute Voraussetzungen dafür.

Ich bin jetzt bei mobicents stehengeblieben, das scheint wirklich genug anzubieten. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit?


----------



## HoaX (26. Feb 2011)

Was du brauchst ist ein SIP-Client/Server.

Wie willst du Qualitätseinbußen denn messen? Ist denn vorher festgelegt, welcher Codec verwendet wird? Ein Umschalten während des Telefonats ist nicht möglich, höchstens Anpassung der Bitrate bei VBR-Codecs, aber einen solchen bieten die wenigsten Gegenstellen. Man könnte noch die Bandbreite des Anschlusses messen, aber dazu solltest du auch entsprechende Daten nehmen, da VoIP durchaus vom Provider anders geroutet werden kann als "normale" Daten. Dann kommt das Problem dass über den Internetzugang sicherlich auch noch andere Daten laufen, so dass die verfügbare Bandbreite bei einem großen Download auch auf der eigenen Seite drastisch einbrechen kann usw.


----------



## MAGIo (26. Feb 2011)

Na man könnte doch Telefonate simulieren und auch die verfügbare Bandbreite messen. Was meinst Du denn zu Mobicents, müsste mir doch genug Möglichkeiten bieten.

wenn ich da mal durchblicke


----------



## HoaX (26. Feb 2011)

Wie gesagt, da über die Leitung sicherlich auch Nicht-VoIP-Daten laufen ist das Messen der Bandbreite eigentlich sinnlos. Es sei denn es wird der Traffic irgendwie priorisiert/limitiert. Und Rückschlüsse auf die max. Anzahl gleichzeitiger Telefonate ist nur dann möglich wenn feststeht welcher Codec max. verwendet wird. Ein extra Tool braucht man dafür imo nicht, nur etwas Verstand wie das ganze zusammenhängt. Mobicents kenn ich nicht.


----------

